# Corel Draw 11 - Dateigröße, für PDF bsp.



## DocHentai (6. März 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Frage, die ich jetzt nicht in meinem Lehrbuch bzw. im Forum finden konnte. Wenn ich in eine Corel Draw Datei ein Jpeg-Bild importiere in hoher auflösung für den Druck geeignet und dieses Bild dann im Programm kleiner ziehe formatiert CD dann das Bild in das am Bildschirm angezeigte Format oder lässt es das ganze in der Ursprungsgöße? 

Ich möchte eine CD Datei als PDF freigeben, so dass das Ganze per Mail verschickt werden kann wobei die Bildqualität aber noch ansprechend sein sollte!? 

Gruß

Doc Hentai


----------



## olyx (10. März 2005)

Wenn du eine Grafik in CD skalierst, gibt Corel die Grafik, in diesem Fall ein jpeg in dem skalierten Maß wieder. Z.B. dein Arbeitsblatt hat das DIN A4 Format und dein jpeg auch. Dann skalierst du es Auf die Hälfte des Arbeitsblattes. Corel gibt es dann auch so aus. Kleiner Tipp: die Druckvorschau zeigt es dir an.

Zu pdf. Wenn Du Acrobat benutzt, teste mal die Grundkonfiguration. (dpi, etc.). Dort kannst du alle so einstellen, wie Du es benötigst. Z.B. Bildschirmdarstellung 72dpi).

Gruß
Olyx


----------



## DocHentai (14. März 2005)

Hallo, 

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Das mit der Druckvorschau ist mir bekannt  Es ist folgende Situation: Ich arbeite in meiner Fa. mit CD 8.0 und hab des öfteren mit Bugs und Kompatibilitätsproblemen zu kämpfen! Privat arbeit ich mit CD 11 und habe keine Probleme. Es kommt hinzu, dass in meiner Arbeit nur eine alte Version von Acrobat vorhanden ist wodurch die Ergebnisse bei der PDF generation wirklich übel sind! Außerdem sind die Dateien viel zu groß für den Email Versand... 

Darum meine Frage ob CD die Orginalgöße beibehält (gößere Datei) und damit meine ich nicht die Ausgabegöße. Wenn ich mit der 11er Version eine PDF erzeuge dann ist alles bestens und auch i. O. zum weiterversenden.... allerdings ist das eben mit lässtiger heimarbeit verbunden


----------



## MikeVale (24. März 2005)

Yepp....

Corel behält die Originalgröße bei. Zumindest in der CorelDatei. Aus der 11er Version kennts Du vielleicht den Menüpunkt [Bitmap -> Bitmap neu aufbauen]. Da siehst Du welche effektive Auflösung Dein Bild bei der aktuellen Skalierung hat.

Beim schreiben einer PDF kannst Du auch eingeben auf welchen Wert (Auflösung) Corel die eingebetteten Bilder runterechnen soll. Ich mache das aber in der Regel manuell. Das Größte Problem ist aber Wohl Corel 8. Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, wie der PDF-Dialog im einzelnen aufgebaut ist. Arbeite mittleiweile mit 12. 8 ist ja echt schon ein wenig her.

Wenns Dir möglich ist, dann schreib in der Firma ne EPS raus und laß die durch den Distiller laufen. Wäre ja vielleicht ne Alternative.

Viel Erfolg, Mike


----------



## DocHentai (24. März 2005)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für diene Antwort! Das wars was ich wissen wollte


----------

